# Would this be possible...



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Could I boost my stock VG30E maxima engine.. 

maybe if i got new headers.....

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes. If by headers you mean turbo manifold, then yeah. You'd have to piece together a kit yourself though. I'm not aware of any aftermarket kits for the VG30E.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

wildmanee said:


> Yes. If by headers you mean turbo manifold, then yeah. You'd have to piece together a kit yourself though. I'm not aware of any aftermarket kits for the VG30E.


LOL. yeah i dont know why i said that.... what turbo manifold do you think would work?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Umm, you'd have to fabricate your own.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Call Stillen. they have a kit. it's not cheap though.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

How much.. money is not a problem


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't ask here. Call Stillen and ask them.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

get an engine and ecu from a 300zx.......i did


----------

